

Unboxing The Verizon Droid - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l%253D245468%2526a%253D245479%2526po%253D1,00.asp?p=y

======
stuartjmoore
The first Android phone I actually want.

Now to wait for my Palm Pre contract to expire...

~~~
adeelarshad82
don't you just hate contracts?

------
bgray
Not even close to as sexy as unboxing the iPhone! :)

------
aarshad82
it looks pretty sexy if you ask me.

